# Word of the Day - Fugacious



## debodun (May 6, 2022)

Fugacious (adjective) - tending to disappear; fleeting; ephemeral.

The blossoms of the night blooming cereus cactus are fugacious.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 6, 2022)

Some of the threads on SF are fugacious.


----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2022)

When my wife gives me my to-do list, I get a little fugacious.


----------



## ohioboy (May 6, 2022)

My paycheck always seems to end up fugacious.


----------



## Pepper (May 6, 2022)

Life is fugacious.


----------



## Mizmo (May 6, 2022)

My fugacious memory is , at times,  getting  to be a pain in the posterior.


----------



## MountainRa (May 6, 2022)

My attempts at housecleaning are fugacious.


----------

